# new hip line of women's cycling jerseys



## von301ne (May 15, 2011)

Hi Ladies, I am an avid cyclist but have always worn guys jersey's because the women's are sooo drab, I am also an artist and an entrepreneur, I decided to put the three together and have started my own line of women's cycling clothing, it is going to be colorful with fab designs, I am really exited to be able to share with you what I believe will look great. Please feel free to give me some input. I will keep you posted.:aureola: 

I also want to add that this is not spam, there is another cyclist who keeps deleting my posts and saying they are spam. I am an entrepreneur an artist and a cyclist, I am putting all of that together, I want to have fab looking women's cycling gear that we can all wear, the last thing I am is a spammer


----------



## dlhillius (Mar 21, 2011)

von301ne said:


> Hi Ladies, I am an avid cyclist but have always worn guys jersey's because the women's are sooo drab, I am also an artist and an entrepreneur, I decided to put the three together and have started my own line of women's cycling clothing, it is going to be colorful with fab designs, I am really exited to be able to share with you what I believe will look great. Please feel free to give me some input. I will keep you posted.:aureola:
> 
> I also want to add that this is not spam, there is another cyclist who keeps deleting my posts and saying they are spam. I am an entrepreneur an artist and a cyclist, I am putting all of that together, I want to have fab looking women's cycling gear that we can all wear, the last thing I am is a spammer



Posting on behalf of my loving girlfriend here......

Something to keep in mind is that the vast majority of womens cycling gear is for the smaller chested. For those women who are larger chested, most jerseys constrict quite a bit upstairs. Most jerseys she ends up with are a size or two larger and she has to tailor them accordingly.

Possibly create a tailoring option that takes this into consideration....

Just 'our' two cents :thumbsup:


----------



## von301ne (May 15, 2011)

*tailoring option*

Thanks for the two cents worth much appreciated.
I know exactly how your girlfriend feels , I have the same issue, although I have been waring guys jersey's cos I do not like the women's gear. I will certainly be my own clothing line model with respects to your suggestion.


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

My issue with women's cycling jerseys are actually the same issues I have with women's shirts and jackets in general they are typically too tight in the shoulders for the size I should be wearing. Actually the only shirts I own that are women's shirts are actually Columbia brand shirts, all my everyday t-shirts are men's and some of my work shirts are men's all my jackets are men's and most of my cycling jerseys are men's. Then again my cycling gloves are also men's because none of the women's fit correctly. Heck I've actually started buying men's jeans because I can't find women's jeans that fit correctly either. It's either they are too long and the waist fits or they are too tight and are the right length. Yeah, I've basically given up on women's clothing and just go to the men's dept to buy my clothing.


----------



## von301ne (May 15, 2011)

To find any type of clothing that are sized just right is a job in itself, so I can empathize with you there, I actually decided to start my on women's cycling gear line because I always wear guys Jersey's, the designs and colors are far superior to any women's line I have found. I usually buy children's trousers as they fit me much better than women's', I tend to be a medium at the top and tiny at the bottom, so very rarely can I find a dress that fits me nicely. I will keep you posted with the progress of my line and you can try the jersey's out and see how they fit, I will have a money back guarantee so you can always return anything you buy.
Thanks for the input


----------

